# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Si të hamë gjithçka pa u shëndoshur

## Deni_Boy

Makaronat? Gatuajini me perime. Mish e peshk? Shuajini me pak verë. Ëmbëlsirat? Po, por për zamër. Mëso bashkë me ne të hash gjithçka pa e ndjerë stomakun të rënduar.

që të pëlqen shumë, por që të rëndomë pas? Po? Atëherë lexo këshillat tona rreth tretjes: do të zbulosh se nuk ekzistojnë ushqime të lehta apo të vështira për t'u "asimiluar", por ushqime të cilat duke u ngrënë bashkë, mund të krijojnë probleme në aparatin tretës.



Tretja apo procesi mekanik e biokimik fillon në gojë. Nga këtu vazhdon në stomak e në zorrë. Në tretje merr i pjesë edhe mëlçia, që prodhon kripërat e tëmthit aq të nevojshme për shkrirjen e dhjamit. Dhe pankreas i çliron enzimat e nevojshme për të sulmuar proteinat. Me një fjalë, tretja është një punë komplekse. Çdo ushqim duhet të konsumohet në një dozë të caktuar. Pra, është e rëndësishme jo vetëm se çfarë hamë por si dhe kur duhet të hamë. Ja disa këshilla për të "grirë" gjithçka.

*Tretja e parë bëhet në gojë*
Një tretje e mirë varet nga një përtypje e mirë e ushqimit. Të përtypësh mirë ushqimin, përveçse ta thërrmojë shërben për ta përzierë atë me pështymën (ne prodhojmë gati një litër në ditë). Pështyma përmban kripëra minerale që neutralizojnë aciditetin e ushqimeve. Por të mësohesh të përtypësh mirë dhe gjatë është e nevojshme edhe për një arsye tjetër: sa më shumë ta mbani në gojë aq më shumë rritet ndjenja e ngopjes. Dhe linjat të falënderojnë.

*Kapuçino dhe kek-u rëndojnë stomakun*
Të hash mëngjes në lokal për shumë njerëz është kënaqësi. Për stomakun tonë jo, duke patur parasysh se duhet të punojë rreth 3 orë për të tretur një kapuçino dhe një kek. Arsyeja? "Kapuçino" përbëhet prej qumështi të zierë nën presionin e avullit, i cili duke u bashkuar me kafen krijon vështirësi në tretje. Pastaj, nëse bashkë me kapuçinon ha edhe një kek, stomaku duhet të punojë akoma më shumë për të tretur yndyrat që gjenden me shumicë në ushqime të tilla.
Atëherë nuk duhet të hamë më kek dhe kapuçino? Nuk është e nevojshme t'i eliminoni. Për një mëngjes të shpejtë, mjafton të ngrohim qumështin duke pasur parasysh të mos e ziejmë, e t'i shtojmë kafen e zierë. Po shkuma? Futini të gjitha në një përzierës manual (me dorë), tundeni dhe do të arrini të njëjtin efekt të kapuçinos së lokalit. Dhe nëse në vend të kekut zgjidhni një fetë torte me mollë, sidomos të bërë në shtëpi, do të jesh shumë mirë!

*Një mollë? Gjithmonë para buke*
Një mollë në ditë largon mjekun nga sytë thotë proverbi. Dhe mund të përmirësojë tretjen nëse e ha një orë para drekës dhe darkës. Ky frut mbron muret e stomakut dhe i përgatit të kryejnë më mirë punën e tyre dhe ka një veprim purifikues: në fakt, "kap" substancat e dëmshme për organizmin, si për shembull kolesterolin dhe lehtëson jashtëqitjen. Por kujdes! Fibra "purifikuese" gjendet sidomos tek farat dhe tek lëkurat e mollës. Pra lajeni mirë dhe hajeni pa qëruar.

*Makarona me ragu? Jo. Me perime!*
Shpageta të ngrohta e oreksndjellëse ... Po, por nëse raguja është me mish, makaronat mund të jenë shumë të patretshme. Proteinat që gjenden tek mishi kanë nevojë për një ambient acid për t'u tretur, ndërkohë që karbohidratet e makaronave kërkojnë një ambient alkalin. Pra, nëse ka shpageti me ragu ose makarona, pastaj mish, të duhet më shumë kohë për t'i tretur.
Çfarë duhet bërë? Para së gjithash mos refuzoni makaronat, por mësohuni t'i gatuani me salca me bazë perimesh. Karbohidratet që gjenden tek makaronat dhe fibrat e perimeve kanë nevojë për të njëjtin ambient për t'u tretur. Stomaku yt do të punojë më pak e ti do të ndjehesh më e lehtë. Ragu-ja në fakt nuk përmban vetëm proteina, por edhe një sasi të konsiderueshme yndyrore. Pra, me perimet do të jenë të kënaqur shëndeti dhe linjat e tua.

*Vaji i ullirit është i domosdoshëm*
Si vaji i ullirit, si ai i farërave përmbajnë acid binoleik i dobishëm për organizmin tonë për shumë arsye, ndër të cilat formimi i këllëfit të nervave. Dhe ndër yndyrat e pangopura, është ai më i tretshmi. Vajrat e farërave janë më të pasur me këtë acid i cili nëse merret në sasi të mëdha, mund të provokojë formimin e radikaleve të lira, të dëmshme për qelizat. Vaji i ullirit ka sasinë e duhur të acidit linoleik: 10%. Dhe nëse është i ftohtë, është i pasur me vitaminë E, me veprim antioksidues.

*Qepa, mike e stomakut*
Nëse pas drekës ndihesh e fryrë, ha çdo ditë pak qepë. Është e pasur me dy acide: atë kafeik dhe klorogjenik. Të dy rrisin prodhimin e tëmblit e si pasojë përmirësojnë tretjen. Sepse tëmbli lehtëson shpërbërjen e yndyrave që kapen më lehtësisht nga enzimat. Veç kësaj qepa stimulon kontraktimet e stomakut, që kështu "përzien" më mirë ushqimin dhe e tret pa problem. Kjo bimë ka edhe avantazhe të tjera: dezinfekton zorrët, të bën të urinosh, ndihmon të mbash nën kontroll glikeminë.
Romakët e lashtë thonin se kishte madje dhe efekte afrodiziake. Dhe nëse të rri në stomak, ndoshta faji nuk është i qepës por i yndyrës në të cilën e ke skuqur.

*Piperi dhe speci i kuq ndezin lëngjet e gastrike*
Pak piper stimulon pankreasin për të prodhuar lëngjet gastrike të nevojshme për tretjen e yndyrave dhe karbohidrateve. Në fakt përmban capsidiolo, një substancë që jo vetëm ndihmon aparatin tretës, por mbron edhe ndaj infeksioneve të zorrëve. Sigurisht nuk duhet ta ekzagjeroni. Shumë piper (më shumë se çerek luge kafeje në ditë) mund të irritojë muret gastrike e mund të favorizojë aciditetin e stomakut, përveç se të provokojë djegie në rrugët urinare.
Edhe kushëriri i piperit, speci i kuq, mund të ndihmojë në tretje. Nëse përdoret siç duhet, falë capsaicinës, stimulon sekrecionin me ushqimin: efektet e tij zvogëlohen gjatë gatimit.

*Biftek dhe djathë? Të dyja bashkë, jo*
E për në fund, një fetë djathë? Duhet? Jo: djathërat janë ushqime komplete që mund të zëvendësojnë lehtësisht një pjatë të dytë. Dhe në çdo rast nuk duhet t'i hani kurrë pas mishit. Arsyeja është e thjeshtë: mishi dhe djathi kanë kohë tretjeje të ndryshme. Të dyja përmbajnë proteina, madje djathi më shumë: 100gr mish viçi ose pule përmban 20-21gr, ndërsa një hektogram djathë 35gr proteina. Nëse pas biftekut ha pak djathë psh. kaçkavall stomaku yt do të ketë nevojë për më shumë kohë për të kompletuar tretjen. E njëjta gjë vlen edhe nëse djathi gatuhet bashkë me mishin siç është rasti i hamburgerit me djathë brenda apo i qoftes së mbushur me djathë.

*Mish, peshk dhe një dolli*
Edhe pijet influencojnë në tretje. Sidomos ato alkoolike! Verë dhe birrë në sasi të vogël, përmirësojnë tretjen e mishit dhe të peshkut, ushqime të pasura me proteina kafshësh. Në fakt, këto proteina për t'u tretur kanë nevojë për një ambient acid i njëjtë që i duhet për të asimiluar pa problem pijet alkoolike. Pra, i njëjti ambient tretës, tretje më e shpejtë. Për të njëjtën arsye është mirë që me makaronat dhe orizin të pimë pije joalkoolike. Kanë që të dyja nevojë për një ambient alkalin.
Po uji? Gjatë ushqimit mos pini më shumë se një gotë. Teprimi "zgjat" lëngjet gastrike dhe ngadalëson tretjen.

*Gjiza rëndon pak edhe tek linjat*
Shpesh llojet e ndryshme të djathit të rëndojnë në stomak. Atëherë provoje me gjizën.. Përveç kësaj gjiza është më me pak yndyrë (mund të kenë vetëm 8% të peshës) ndërsa produktet e tjera (të freskëta ose të ruajtura) kanë shumë më tepër.

*Ëmbëlsirat? Për zamër*
Këshilla është të mos hani ëmbëlsira pas ushqimit. Mund të të fryjnë barkun si tullumbace. Dhe kanë shumë kalori. Kështu ngadalësojnë "punën" e tubit tretës, që tashmë është i ngarkuar me tretjen e një dreke të tërë. Dhe nëse rrimë shumë në stomak frekuentohen, çlirojnë gaz dhe fryjnë barkun.
Atëherë, s'ka më ëmbëlsira? Patjetër që po! Mjafton t'i hani me barkun bosh e larg vakteve. Janë një zamër ideale. Në fakt, kur stomaku nuk është i zënë me ushqime të tjera, i punon menjëherë ëmbëlsirat pa i dhënë atyre kohë për t'u fermentuar e për të prodhuar gaz.

*Ananas nëse do "të ulesh poshtë" gjithçka*
Frutat janë të domosdoshme për njerëzimin, falë përmbajtjes së sheqerit, fibrave dhe kripërave minerale. Por, në fund të ushqimit është mirë të mos konsumohet pasi sheqernat që përmbajnë frutat, fermentohen dhe prodhojnë gaz i cili fryn barkun dhe ngadalëson tretjen. Përjashtimi i vetëm, ananasi. Kështu ky frut është i këshillueshëm pas një ushqimi me bazë mishi ose peshku.

*Dhe një kafe e mirë për në fund*
Një kafe pas ushqimit ndihmon stomakun për të kryer me më pak vështirësi punën e tij. Karakteristika e kafeinës është se ajo stimulon sekrecionin e lëngjeve gastrike dhe lehtëson zbrazjen e stomakut. Por, kujdes: shumë kafeinë provokon shqetësime, ndër të cilat edhe një rritje të aciditetit të stomakut. E atëherë sigurisht që "iu djeg".

----------


## Deni_Boy

Ushqimi dhe nepsi për të ngrënë 

Disa alternativa për të shijuar ushqimet, që sado të përpiqemi, e kemi të pamundur t’u rezistojmë: aperitivë, salca të ndryshme, akullore, pica, makarona, lëngje frutash. Këshilla për të kënaqur oreksin tuaj

Nuk është e nevojshme të hiqni dorë nga një pije me gaz, ose nga një drekë e shijshme vetëm nga frika se mos merrni më shumë kalori seç duhet. Për të kënaqur dhe për të mos e rënduar veten, mjafton të dini se çfarë të zgjidhni. Ja disa këshilla të vlefshme.

Zakonisht kur nuhasim aromën e kokoshkave e kemi të pamundur t’i rezistojmë. Por nëse dëshironi që t’i shijoni, provoni t’i përgatisni në shtëpi (duhet shumë pak punë) në mënyrë që të shmangni ato të konservuarat dhe të mos e ekzagjeroni me kripën. Janë të freskëta, të shijshme dhe përmbajnë shumë fibra. Për sa u përket kokoshkave, përmbajnë në total 60 kalori, kundrejt 150 kalorive që përmbajnë 30 gramë patatina. Patatinat janë të pasura me yndyrë, ndaj është një arsye më shumë për të mos e tepruar.

Për të favorizuar rregullsinë intestinale në mëngjes, nuk mund të hiqni dore nga kornflekset. Por mos harroni, është më mirë të zgjidhni kornflekset me krunde se ato “muesli”, një përzierje drithërash me fara vajore dhe fruta të thata. Do të ishte mirë që qumështit t’i shtonit fruta të freskëta sipas dëshirës dhe të përdorni një lloj qumështi pak të yndyrshëm, për ta filluar ditën në mënyrë sa më të shëndetshme. Kornflekset “muesli” mund të jenë natyrale dhe të shijshme, por përmbajnë shumë yndyrë. Përdoren më tepër për t’i dhënë shije kosit të thartë dhe të hollë.

Nuk është e nevojshme të hiqni dorë nga akullorja, por do të ishte më mirë të zgjidhnit ëmbëlsirat me sherbet, kosin e ngrirë dhe kremrat e lehta. Për t’u kuptuar më mirë: shmangni ëmbëlsirat e tipit “NY Cookies” (ëmbëlsirat njujorkeze) ose ato që janë të bëra me miell dhe fruta të thata, të sheqerosura, copëza çokollate me qumësht e kështu me radhë. Shumë ëmbëltore dhe supermarkete ofrojnë akullore pa sheqer dhe yndyra të shtuara, ose që janë bërë vetëm me qumësht të skremuar, pa u shtuar pana dhe vezë. Këto lloj ëmbëlsirash janë të shijshme dhe nuk të bëjnë të ndihesh në faj. Pica është një pjatë që përfshihet në shumë dieta. Bëhet fjalë për një vakt të plotë dhe jo shumë kalorik. Por duhet t’i kushtoni shumë rëndësi mënyrës së gatimit. Zgjidhja ideale do të ishte një picë “Margarita”, duke i shtuar zarzavate të prera hollë, si kunguj, speca dhe spinaq. Nëse i hidhni shumë mocarelë dhe përbërës të tjerë, si djathë gorgonzola, pana, salsiçe, sallam pikant, si aciditeti ashtu edhe kaloritë rriten për një minutë. Duke e tepruar me përbërësit, mund të arrini padashur te 720 kaloritë për një të tretën e picës. Ka shumë persona që nuk i shijojnë frutat, prandaj zgjedhin t’i shtrydhin, duke i marrë në formën e lëngut. Nuk ka shumë rëndësi mënyra sesi merren, sepse këto lloj lëngjesh janë të pasura me vitamina, antioksidues dhe minerale. Asaj që duhet t’i kushtoni rëndësi është sasia e frutave që përmban një lëng: nëse janë pije të konservuara, zgjidhni ato ku shkruhet “100 për qind natyrore”. Të tjerat janë plot sheqer dhe kalori të panevojshme.

Majonezë, salcë djathi, apo salcë jeshile? Asnjërën. Arsyeja? Janë të konservuara. Nëse e keni të vështirë të hiqni dorë nga salcat, zgjidhja e vetme në këtë rast do të ishte përgatitja vetë. Mund të zgjidhni “purenë” tipike të kuzhinës së Lindjes së Mesme, e cila përmban limon, vaj, hudhër, kripë dhe “tahina” (salcë susami, që gjendet edhe nëpër supermarketet e mëdha). Kjo lloj salce është shumë e thjeshtë për t’u përgatitur. Shoqërohet me zarzavate të freskëta, si karota dhe selinoja, ose mund të lyhet buka me të. Është burim hekuri, vitamine C, proteinash dhe fibrash. Ndër të tjera përmban gjysmën e kalorive të një salce me djathë. Nuk është e thënë t’i përjashtoni totalisht nga jeta juaj ushqimet e gatshme që blihen në supermarkete. E rëndësishme është të zgjidhni ato që përmbajnë zarzavate, pak yndyrë, jo shumë salca, pak kripë, në mënyrë që të shijohen dhe të mos jenë shumë për vështira për t’u tretur. Shmangni të skuqurat dhe zgjidhni kryesisht ato që janë të pjekura në zgarë ose në tigan dhe të thara në tym. A mund të heqim dorë nga makaronat? E pamundur. Edhe këtu, si me picën, vlen i njëjti rregull: t’u kushtojmë rëndësi përbërësve. Një salcë e mirë, e shëndetshme dhe e lehtë për t’u përgatitur, ju ndihmon të mos merrni shumë kalori dhe të shijoni deri në fund ushqimin e preferuar. Asortimentet e tepërta mund ta dyfishojnë sasinë e kalorive. Karkalecat janë një alternativë e shëndetshme dhe shumë e shijshme për t’ua bashkangjitur ushqimeve të tjera. Mund të gatuhen në tigan ose në zgarë. Kanë më pak kalori, yndyrë dhe kripë. Përse duhet të hiqni dorë nga një festë e bukur me mikeshat? E rëndësishme është të mos e teproni. Për të ruajtur linjat, por edhe për të mos i bërë keq shëndetit, shmangni pijet alkoolike. Mos pini pije alkoolike kur e keni stomakun bosh, sepse thithen më shpejt nga organizmi. Nëse nuk pini alkool, atëherë shijoni një lëng domateje. Është shumë i shijshëm.

----------


## Brari

receta me e re qe kan nxjerre ekspertet e institutit te anti-shendoshjes ne boston e cila eshte aprovuar dhe nga instituti francez i elegances eshte kjo_

ne mengjez ora 6 nje filxhan me ufull pastaj nje banane. mbas 1 ore nje filxhan me leng limoni e nje gjysem kokerr molle. ne ora 9 nje gjysem gote limonate  nerenxash e pastaj nje gjysem portokall me gjithe lekure.
ne dreke gjysem kokerr qepe e nje thele pjeper. pastaj ne ora 3 nje luge ufull e nje banane. ne ora 6 te mbremjes kafe pa sheqer e nji filxhan limonat trendafili me limontos. ora 8 gjysem portokalli e gjys gote birre. pastaj sto krevaqis.

kjo kure vazhdon 4 muaj.

http://starlounge.se.msn.com/

.

----------


## TikTak

i kjo ma posht osht dieta prefekte hahahahahahahahahaha

George was terribly overweight, so his doctor placed him on a strict diet.

'I want you to eat regularly for two days, then skip a day, and repeat this procedure for two weeks. The next time I see you, you'll have lost at least five pounds, 'his doctor assured him.

When George returned he shocked his doctor by having lost almost twenty pounds.

'Why, that's amazing, 'the doctor said, greatly impressed, 'You certainly must have followed my instructions.' 

George nodded, 'I'll tell you what though, I thought I was going to drop dead on the third day.' 

'Why, from hunger?' asked his doctor.

'No, from all that skipping.'

----------


## davidd

ik e futja njeher me pica dhe mos u shendosh

----------

